# What Is Kava Kava?



## JohnDidDamnDoe (6/6/14)

Keep hearing people talk about Kava Kava as an additive?

Anybody know what it is?


----------



## capetocuba (6/6/14)

I just read this page http://altmedicine.about.com/od/kava/p/kava.htm
Says it's supposed to relieve anxiety.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (6/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## capetocuba (6/6/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 5912
> View attachment 5912


Bwahahahahahaha! Good one !!!


----------



## annemarievdh (6/6/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 5912
> View attachment 5912



Oooo that's a sexy kava kava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (6/6/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 5912
> View attachment 5912



Honda all the way !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Metal Liz (6/6/14)

Marquez all the way

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (6/6/14)

shabbar said:


> Honda all the way !!!
> View attachment 5918


But that's Yama Honda not Kava kava?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (6/6/14)

TylerD said:


> But that's Yama Honda not Kava kava?



coz "kava" sucks


----------



## shabbar (6/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Marquez all the way



a true legend !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (6/6/14)

Kava Kava is a root of the Kava tree that relaxes you. Can give you a "Natural High" if you take a lot of it. Terrible tasting stuff.


----------



## shabbar (6/6/14)

soonkia said:


> Kava Kava is a root of the Kava tree that relaxes you. Can give you a "Natural High" if you take a lot of it. Terrible tasting stuff.



do you talk from experience ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (6/6/14)

Yes, in my youth I chased the highs, until I went to far and hit some real lows  Those days are gone, now live is more fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (6/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Marquez all the way


I stopped watching when Gary McCoy stopped racing. The King of slide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (6/6/14)

O, and not because he was good, but for entertainment value.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (6/6/14)

reminds me of casey stoner .

we going to get into trouble for hijacking this thread ....


Sincere apologies OP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (6/6/14)

shabbar said:


> reminds me of casey stoner .
> 
> we going to get into trouble for hijacking this thread ....
> 
> ...


Jip, big trouble! Sorry! We will move along.


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

VESPA VESPA

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kimbo (6/6/14)

johan said:


> VESPA VESPA



@johan look at Scooter Scooter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

kimbo said:


> @johan look at Scooter Scooter




Gee-wiz! what did he do to that engine? even got a FB page: https://www.facebook.com/GarageInsanity


----------



## capetocuba (6/6/14)

You guys crack me up. Lovin these parallel conversations! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (6/6/14)

johan said:


> Gee-wiz! what did he do to that engine? even got a FB page: https://www.facebook.com/GarageInsanity



I am not sure but i wanna do that to mine lol .. sorry for the high jack OP

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

Oooooo I so feel a fine coming on for this thread Hijack!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (6/6/14)

kimbo said:


> @johan look at Scooter Scooter



Wow, there's a GSX 600 engine in that M Scooter! Legend! I want one.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

TylerD said:


> Wow, there's a GSX 600 engine in that M Scooter! Legend! I want one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

